# How many ladies get hit on and how often . . . .



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

My GF started Ubering last night. I warned her, your attractive, the guys will flirt. I said don't be surprised if they ask you for a drink.

First ride, guy asks her if she wants to have a drink.

She called me laughing and asked how did I know it would happen.

I guess, coz I'm a guy . . . 

So how many lady drivers get hit on and how often . . . .

Even though I am a guy, it's happened a couple of times in 494 trips.

LOL!! Not too good of an average, but oh well.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I was hit on TWICE in about 100 trips. First was a young white male, obviously drunk. He and 3 of his buddies wanted let off at their apartment complex. The others got out, he didn't. He said, "You're beautiful." I said, "You're drunk." He said, "I know, but you're beautiful." I said, "Thank you." He asked me for my number. I politely declined. He asked why. I said, "Because I'm old." He said, "I don't care." I said, "Have your dad call me, he's more my age." He said, "Okay." And got out. 

Next time was several young Indian males who invited me up to their room for some pizza and a pizza-ass. Another polite decline from me. 

I have had multiple females tell me they "love me" and "feel safe" with me as their driver. That makes me very happy. I wouldn't want my daughter (if I had one) to not feel safe with a taxi cab driver in Indy.


----------



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

I had 2 guys in my car that I was taking to a restaurant last week. I didnt know the exact turn to get to it and they were going to tell me when I got to the turn. They were talking the whole time so he forgot. Then he remembered and told me where to turn. When we got there, he said he wont get mad at me for missing the turn (though I didnt know which one to take) and will let it slide because I have nice hair and smells good. I said thank you and they got out.

P.S. - Im a guy


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I wouldn't want my daughter (if I had one) to not feel safe with a taxi cab driver in Indy.


Agree, I always think of my kids when I am hauling these young ones around, that is anyone under 40 is a young one.

I consider it my responsibility that they get home safe and they are able to see their families again in the morning, even if they do have a pounding headache and woke up in a pool of their own vomit.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

I've had a few offers for group showers, and an offer to come in and have drinks and chill for a bit.

But that's it in 494 trips.

Darn, I must be ugly.


----------



## uberfool (Sep 1, 2014)

I only drove at night once. First ride the guy got out and asked if I wanted to head into the bar with him for a drink. I said no. He still tipped me ten bucks. 
Second guy kept talking about his job and how much money he made then asked if I was single. I told him I was married (even though I'm not). 
I turned the phone off after that and only drive during the day now.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

uberfool said:


> I only drove at night once. First ride the guy got out and asked if I wanted to head into the bar with him for a drink. I said no. He still tipped me ten bucks.
> Second guy kept talking about his job and how much money he made then asked if I was single. I told him I was married (even though I'm not).
> I turned the phone off after that and only drive during the day now.


Sorry to hear that, allot of money at night.

Sucks, that men can't be mature.


----------



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Sorry to hear that, allot of money at night.
> 
> Sucks, that men can't be mature.


Yeah, days suck for the most part. Maybe she can "uglify" herself up a bit somehow? Hate that she has to pass up money making nights


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

If you're female and really serious about avoiding such nonsense, it's easy. All you have to do is wear a polo shirt or similar, cut your hair short and keep it unhighlighted, and never wear makeup. You will never be troubled again no matter how "beautiful" you look when you've got your pasted face on. Come on, I dare you to try it.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> If you're female and really serious about avoiding such nonsense, it's easy. All you have to do is wear a polo shirt or similar, cut your hair short and keep it unhighlighted, and never wear makeup. You will never be troubled again no matter how "beautiful" you look when you've got your pasted face on. Come on, I dare you to try it.


I accept your challenge!


----------



## uberfool (Sep 1, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> If you're female and really serious about avoiding such nonsense, it's easy. All you have to do is wear a polo shirt or similar, cut your hair short and keep it unhighlighted, and never wear makeup. You will never be troubled again no matter how "beautiful" you look when you've got your pasted face on. Come on, I dare you to try it.


I can do all except the 'cut your hair short' part! Now that is just going too far.


----------



## uberfool (Sep 1, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Sorry to hear that, allot of money at night.
> 
> Sucks, that men can't be mature.


It does suck. Rather do days though then feel unsafe.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Why do you feel unsafe?


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm must be doing something wrong. I'm always hitting on the hot chicks that I give rides to. 4.9 rating lol


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

I am a guy, but have I never really been hit on before. Gay guys tend to be super friendly with me though and I occasionally the groups of out of towner young girls who want me to hang with them and do touristy stuff. People are also always surprised when I tell them my age. I'll be turning 34 soon but everyone thinks I am in college or just graduated from college.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have had a few gay guys hit on me, I have looked in a mirror and I don't get it.

One even asked me in for a B.J.... I declined.

I can only imagine the hell our female drivers go through with drunk guys!

And that hell is not just while driving for Uber!!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberPup said:


> My GF started Ubering last night. I warned her, your attractive, the guys will flirt. I said don't be surprised if they ask you for a drink.
> 
> First ride, guy asks her if she wants to have a drink.
> 
> ...


What happened to your dog?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

VicoDrive said:


> I had 2 guys in my car that I was taking to a restaurant last week. I didnt know the exact turn to get to it and they were going to tell me when I got to the turn. They were talking the whole time so he forgot. Then he remembered and told me where to turn. When we got there, he said he wont get mad at me for missing the turn (though I didnt know which one to take) and will let it slide because I have nice hair and smells good. I said thank you and they got out.
> 
> P.S. - Im a guy


Let me guess, you drive in SF


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I had quite a few gay riders last month when the gay games were here, they weren't any different than any other riders I've had. The only hints that they were even gay were the conversations amongst each other about their games/events or accents indicating they weren't American.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I've never been hit on. I must be butt ugly I guess. I've had a few older men worry about my safety. I typically start with my hair down, and end with it in a ponytail. I usually wear a t-shirt and a hoodie and jeans. I wear simple makeup, not going out makeup and my glasses.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

puber said:


> What happened to your dog?


I think I am going to be travis for a while, hahaha


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

My GF is 2 for 2. She got hit on again last night. I'm sure it will happen again. I'll post our picture together so you all can see who I really am.


----------



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

Swed said:


> Let me guess, you drive in SF


Nope, Richmond VA


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I think I am going to be travis for a while, hahaha


I liked the pup a lot better! Bring him back, please!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Bring back Anastasia! LOL


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I was hit on TWICE in about 100 trips. First was a young white male, obviously drunk. He and 3 of his buddies wanted let off at their apartment complex. The others got out, he didn't. He said, "You're beautiful." I said, "You're drunk." He said, "I know, but you're beautiful." I said, "Thank you." He asked me for my number. I politely declined. He asked why. I said, "Because I'm old." He said, "I don't care." I said, "Have your dad call me, he's more my age." He said, "Okay." And got out.
> 
> Next time was several young Indian males who invited me up to their room for some pizza and a pizza-ass. Another polite decline from me.
> 
> I have had multiple females tell me they "love me" and "feel safe" with me as their driver. That makes me very happy. I wouldn't want my daughter (if I had one) to not feel safe with a taxi cab driver in Indy.


I'm a dad.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Sucks, that men can't be mature.


You must not drive many bachelorette parties!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

I've had my share of guys hitting on me since I've been driving, I even had a guy call the Uber number back to ask me out, that's how I found out it works even if I'm not online on the Iphone. I mostly work daylight and early evenings now because I want to avoid the drunks, and unwanted propositions.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

When you get to be my age, honey .. there's no such thing as an "unwanted proposition". lmao


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Any female uber drivers in LA area want to meet up ? 

You already know how much uberx pays so you know im broke. I won't be lying about how successful I am. 

I am ambitious though. I dream of someday driving UberSUV.


----------



## Travis Kalanick (Sep 30, 2014)

I hit on my drivers all the time 

Especially when they compliment me on my hair 

It doesn't matter if they are male or female. When you are as rich as me you do what you want.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

"Being Uber means you don't need to comply with sexual harassment laws!"


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> I hit on my drivers all the time
> 
> Especially when they compliment me on my hair
> 
> It doesn't matter if they are male or female. When you are as rich as me you do what you want.


Are you really Travis Kalanick?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> Are you really Travis Kalanick?


This is why Uber will ALWAYS have drivers.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> This is why Uber will ALWAYS have drivers.


Sorry that this might be a dumb question, but why? Desperate hope?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

it's soooooo hard to keep my mouth shut...but i think i better...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> it's soooooo hard to keep my mouth shut...but i think i better...


Hey Beef! You mean in ALL the galaxies you've visited and photographed in your time you haven"t met a true believer from San Fran like Stan before?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Emmes said:


> When you get to be my age, honey .. there's no such thing as an "unwanted proposition". lmao


LMAO! I'm no "spring chic" anymore...but I look a lot younger than I am (my mom is 73 and doesn't look a day over 55). I really get a kick out of the propositions. NONE have ever been threatening in nature but lighthearted and fun (with the exception of a couple of drunk attack kisses...YUK). I've been pro driver for 14 years. I could tell some stories as, I'm sure, many could. I've been with Uber for little over one week now. Has been fun. Out of 20 or 25 trips I've been asked to join the party a couple of times... again, nothing "threatening" or uncomfortable... just all in fun stuff.

I would never drive complete and total "strangers". If it weren't for the customer identification through the Uber system...I would NEVER do this.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> This is why Uber will ALWAYS have drivers.


LOL


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Beef! You mean in ALL the galaxies you've visited and photographed in your time you haven"t met a true believer from San Fran like Stan before?


Well...just in our galaxy we had Jonestown, Kool-Aid drinking Jim Jones, Branch Davidians At Waco, etc. so i wouldn't go that far...
but Travis couldn't carry these guys' jock straps...
you don't see ME giving him any credit or respect, do you?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> Well...just in our galaxy we had Jonestown, Kool-Aid drinking Jim Jones, Branch Davidians At Waco, etc. so i wouldn't go that far...
> but Travis couldn't carry these guys' jock strap...
> you don't see ME giving him any credit or respect, do you?


Wow Beefman! I didn't even see that parallel!

TK does display characteristics of those aforementioned meglomaniacs. Tells Authorities and law-makers to get F&$ked, has a following of blinded people who lavishly support and preach his doctrine, but at the same time shows no empathy or concern for the wellbeing of the workers who toil to build his church.

Its frightening to think what this man would've done if there was no technology saviour for him to sell.


----------



## Paulette (Aug 17, 2014)

Yup! I get hit on all the time.... nothing more unattractive than a drunk guy slobbering all over you at 3 a.m.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I think when a gay pax starts talking to me about my engine I am being hit on? lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I had quite a few gay riders last month when the gay games were here, they weren't any different than any other riders I've had. The only hints that they were even gay were the conversations amongst each other about their games/events or accents indicating they weren't American.


Right, because all non-Americans are gay...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I have given rides to women I've been very attracted to. But I am useless at reading women; I might as well be trying to read ancient Greek, so I just keep it professional


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Right, because all non-Americans are gay...


You misinterpreted my post. I was saying that since that the accents were a suggestion that they traveled here for the Gay Games. Cleveland isn't really a hotbed of international travel the rest of the year.

EDIT: Uber also loaded all the Gay Games athletes up with free credits. It wasn't like the athletes were going to use taxis anyway, there was a small storm of media activity when the city's taxi drivers were refusing to drive cabs with Gay Games ads on the roof.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You misinterpreted my post. I was saying that since that the accents were a suggestion that they traveled here for the Gay Games. Cleveland isn't really a hotbed of international travel the rest of the year.
> 
> EDIT: Uber also loaded all the Gay Games athletes up with free credits. It wasn't like the athletes were going to use taxis anyway, there was a small storm of media activity when the city's taxi drivers were refusing to drive cabs with Gay Games ads on the roof.


The taxi drivers had a point. WTF does one's sexuality have to do with athleticism...

And why discriminate against straight athletes. There would be uproar if there were Straight Games.

What next, the Cosmetically Challenged Games for the ugly...WTF


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Straight athletes were allowed to play.

The point of the Gay Games was for there to be events where gay players can compete without sexuality being an issue to teammates. 

The taxi drivers were protesting on the basis of their religious beliefs, which they had every right to do. Kinda like how the rest of the world can choose to not give money to taxi drivers who are intolerant towards others because they continue to maintain the beliefs of the war-torn shithole countries that they fled.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> The point of the Gay Games was for there to be events where gay players can compete without sexuality being an issue to teammates.


If gay athletes feel discriminated against by teammates in regular games then the solution is to tackle that discrimination head on in the mainstream games. The solution is not to create a separate games for gay athletes away from the mainstream games. This only suggests that sexual orientation and the problems created by discriminators validate the creation of separate activities for gays and straights. Wrong, wrong, wrong. Integration, not separation.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Paulette said:


> Yup! I get hit on all the time.... nothing more unattractive than a drunk guy slobbering all over you at 3 a.m.


Bars don't have to close until 4am here, and the drunks don't waste that time.

Hey Paulette, if 3am isn't good for you, what time to you prefer being slobbered on? I'll make a note in case I visit your city, and am lucky enough to ride with you.

I'm kidding! (mostly).


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> The taxi drivers had a point. WTF does one's sexuality have to do with athleticism...
> 
> And why discriminate against straight athletes. There would be uproar if there were Straight Games.
> 
> What next, the Cosmetically Challenged Games for the ugly...WTF





Sean O'Gorman said:


> Straight athletes were allowed to play.
> 
> The point of the Gay Games was for there to be events where gay players can compete without sexuality being an issue to teammates.
> 
> The taxi drivers were protesting on the basis of their religious beliefs, which they had every right to do. Kinda like how the rest of the world can choose to not give money to taxi drivers who are intolerant towards others because they continue to maintain the beliefs of the war-torn shithole countries that they fled.


You missed elel's point entirely ... one's sexuality has NOTHING to do with participating in sports. Since when does who you are having sex with have ANYTHING to do with ANY sport competition. Who gives a crap who you are sleeping with .. omg... I prefer to stay out of other's bedrooms thank you. (I couldn't resist... I should have just left this alone. I'm MUCH more interested in your Uber.. unless who you choose to have sex with makes SOME bizarre difference there too. I can see it now...oh never mind.)


----------



## Paulette (Aug 17, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Bars don't have to close until 4am here, and the drunks don't waste that time.
> 
> Hey Paulette, if 3am isn't good for you, what time to you prefer being slobbered on? I'm make a note in case I visit your city, and am lucky enough to ride with you.
> 
> I'm kidding! (mostly).


LOL! That's funny!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I have had multiple females tell me they "love me" and "feel safe" with me as their driver. That makes me very happy. I wouldn't want my daughter (if I had one) to not feel safe with a taxi cab driver in Indy.


I've experienced this. Picked up two drunk ladies who were mothers of young children (I'm also a mother of a young child). One had never been in an Uber before and was a little nervous until I showed up. The one who ordered the ride kept calling me, "Sweet little angel doll baby." Lmao.

Another time, I had these young ladies who were so wasted. I picked them up 3 times in a night! The last time I did, they were meandering, and I heard them before I saw them. They were jovially screaming my name when they saw my car. I had to laugh. They were the best drunks ever.

Young women say they love me all the time, but I wouldn't say I get hit on by men. Of course I'm past my prime, a good bit above my target weight, and I have a pic of me with my husband and kid as my Uber profile photo. I have been invited to join men, as in, "Well, there's always room for one at our table at the bar tonight." I wouldn't call that being hit on, though.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I've experienced this. Picked up two drunk ladies who were mothers of young children (I'm also a mother of a young child). One had never been in an Uber before and was a little nervous until I showed up. The one who ordered the ride kept calling me, "Sweet little angel doll baby." Lmao.
> 
> Another time, I had these young ladies who were so wasted. I picked them up 3 times in a night! The last time I did, they were meandering, and I heard them before I saw them. They were jovially screaming my name when they saw my car. I had to laugh. They were the best drunks ever.
> 
> Young women say they love me all the time, but I wouldn't say I get hit on by men. Of course I'm past my prime, a good bit above my target weight, and I have a pic of me with my husband and kid as my Uber profile photo. I have been invited to join men, as in, "Well, there's always room for one at our table at the bar tonight." I wouldn't call that being hit on, though.


Room at our table means foreplay to us men!


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I've had a few offers for group showers, and an offer to come in and have drinks and chill for a bit.
> 
> But that's it in 494 trips.
> 
> Darn, I must be ugly.


No you need to get a life if you are keeping up with how many trips you have LOL


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

VicoDrive said:


> Yeah, days suck for the most part. Maybe she can "uglify" herself up a bit somehow? Hate that she has to pass up money making nights


Female drivers should take cues from women in the Navy. We had a girl transfer to the ship and everyone was finding a reason to go to personnel to have a look at her. Her last name was Yockey. After 3 months, she had put on 25 lbs., cut her hair, stopped wearing make-up and gotten engaged. After all of that, we started calling her "Yucky".


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have had a few gay guys hit on me, I have looked in a mirror and I don't get it.
> 
> One even asked me in for a B.J.... I declined.
> 
> ...


To understand gay guys, try to understand straight guys. There is nothing so wrong with a girl that some guy somewhere won't find her attractive. There are guys that like morbidly obese women, guys who are into midgets, amputees, even the "ugliest woman on Earth" has a BF, I post her pic not because I have anything against her, but to say that someone out there actually finds her attractive.









Gay guys are guys too, and they like "bears" (big, hairy men) as well as the flamboyant girly type. Basically, as a guy, you will be attractive to some gay guy no matter what, just as if you are a woman, some straight guy will find you attractive, no matter what. Men have low standards.


----------

